# Diagramm erstellen



## Guest (26. Aug 2008)

Hallo

hat jemand so ein Programm oder kann jemand für mich so ein Programm programmieren.

Der Programm soll die Daten aus eine Messmaschine nehmen und mit diese Werte Diagramme machen.

MesOnline

Danke


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

Hat niemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/


----------



## hasan_0034 (27. Aug 2008)

wo ist die Kode?


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

Welche Kode?


----------



## hasan_0034 (27. Aug 2008)

http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/

In diese Internetseite sind nur Diagramme ich habe keine Kode dafür gefunden.


----------



## Gast (27. Aug 2008)

Ich habe auch keine gefunden.


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2008)

Ich brauche unbedingt Kode .


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2008)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Chart/CatalogChart.htm

schreib Code mit C


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2008)

```
import org.jfree.chart.ChartFactory;

[code/]

Der Eclipse kennt diese Import nicht.

ich habe die java 1.5 Version.


Wo liegt der Problem?
```


----------



## SlaterB (28. Aug 2008)

du hast die Library von
http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/ 
nicht heruntergeladen oder nicht eingebunden


----------



## Guest (29. Aug 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo liegt der Problem?



Du meinst wohl:

Wo sitzt das Problem?


```
Zwischen Stuhl und Tastatur :wink:
```


----------



## Gast (29. Aug 2008)

hehe

ganz lustig geh


----------

